# I need some advice on this 3-Gill project...



## fordsnake (Feb 29, 2012)

I’ve mocked together this postwar 3-Gill bike. But I’m running into some problems with the accuracy of parts, and I would welcome your input. 

I purchased this bike a few years ago, and at the time all that came with the frame, was a rear fender, the paisley chain ring and the chain guard! The head badge was missing but the head tube has two verticals badge holes. So I'm not sure if it's a Roadmaster, a Western Flyer, or a Hawthorne?

Here’s what I know about the bike: as you can see the frame has the deeper curved down tube, the rear end has the distinctive upswept chain stays, sans the tabs or "ears" for a rear drop stand, so it has a post-war side kickstand! The dropout slots are diagonally angled backward and down, it also has a small oval hole above the right dropout to fasten the chain guard bolt. Based on all the information from the previous threads on this site, I’ve discerned the frame to be produced between 1945 and 1949? 

The tank has the stamped ‘comet’ design on each side, there's no mounting holes for a horn unit or a light switch. I read somewhere that this tank is possibly a Hawthorne?

Now here’s where I need help…my research reveals that in 1941 Montgomery Wards changed suppliers of their Hawthornes; from the Cleveland Welding Company to Rollfast! If that’s indeed a fact, then what’s the correct fork for this frame, the Swan, the Shockmaster, or the Rollfast springer with the single vertical spring mounted in front of the head tube? 

I would like to transform this bike into a ‘deluxe’ restoration. Should I use the rear rack shown in the photo, (i can cut off that rear light, to be period correct) and should I go with a fender torpedo light? 

Thanks, Carlton


----------



## jpromo (Feb 29, 2012)

If you nix the rear light, think of me if you sell it ;D I need the lens and light can. Good looking bike though! Serial should help narrow the year.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 29, 2012)

*My Bad...*

I thought I had included the serial numbers J83063. It's the beginning of the second series of frames having the deeper curved down tube and the hole in the dropout for the chain guard bolt.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking at the pictures, what you have at this time is an assemblage of both prewar and postwar parts on a 1947 model CWC (probably produced in late 1946) frame. That leaves you a number of options depending on if you want to replicate and restore a bike based on the bike that originally used that frame or if you are interested in building a less accurate pastiche using the parts as currently assembled. You mention “deluxe” and the period of the frame works against that to some degree as these early postwar bikes were generally outfitted relatively plainly.


  3-Gills were one of the longest running model/patterns in the CWC line. While the parts pretty freely interchange over the duration, I believe it is best to start with a frame with a serial number appropriate to the period of the bike you want to replicate and go from there to insure your restoration dollars ultimately see the best return (even if the bike is not meant for resale.) 

I can help you sort through the possibilities if you like.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Phil, I sent you a PM


----------

